# Whos Ready For Football?



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I can't wait to get in the chair tomarrow and sit and watch some good ol football. Who else is going to watch some football, and what is your favotite team?


----------



## jimboy (Apr 1, 2003)

go vikings!!!!!! :rock:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Yea, they are going to have a great season :beer:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

hopefully all the injured can get healthy. some of our positions are running a little thin.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Attention all Packer-Backers:

You can now stop drooling over the schedule and chanting "This might be out year".

Tune in for Monday Night Football to check out your division champs!

At least you're loyal.....you even buy worthless team stock. That's impressive!


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

I'm sorry to say but the Vikes will have to wait till next week to get the second win. Go Eagles!!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

VIKES VIKES VIKES

Loving the Eagles when you live in ND is almost as bad as being a sconsin cheesehead. Notice, I said almost. At least Eagles fans don't come during duck season and ask to watch their team in the bar.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

BB,

I hope you don't poison your student's minds with talk like that. 8)


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Falcons are surprising the heck out of me so far. We'll se if it lasts...


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Chris Hustad said:


> BB,
> 
> I hope you don't poison your student's minds with talk like that. 8)


Child Abuse!


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

MAN THE PACKERS HAD A HUGE GAME THIS WEEKEND..........HAHAHAHA THEY ARE PLAYOFF BOUND FOR SURE :lol: :lol:


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

I love how viking fans talk smack then boo their team out of the dome when they have a bad game.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Do other fans gladly cheer on there losing teams? I forgot about Chicago and Boston never mind.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

MOSSBACK said:


> I love how viking fans talk smack then boo their team out of the dome when they have a bad game.


You're right. No doubt that the Vikes have their share of fair weather fans, but the booing is usually directed at the coaches (a la Denny Green) rather than the players or the entire team in general.


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

[/quote]

You're right. No doubt that the Vikes have their share of fair weather fans, but the booing is usually directed at the coaches (a la Denny Green) rather than the players or the entire team in general.[/quote]

Very good point,


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

It's not Booooo, it's Louuuuuuu. 8)


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

The Cheeser's on the board will tell you just how bitter a pill yesterday was. For the average native Packer-backer, at least in the more-populated East, the Bears rivalry is like the Vikes rivalry cubed. And at Lambeau, no less. Lots of tears in beers today in 'Sconie.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

I grew up in WI so I know the hangovers are extra tough today. To lose to the FIBs is like warm beer in WI - unacceptable!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Will be switching the channels back and forth tonight.....

Twins clinch in Chicago...starts at 7:00...will Loshe get the job done?

Vikes in Philly....starts at 8:00


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I thought the Fargo Foolum said that Silva was pitching tonight????
Switch to the twins game around 9:00 and see what's going on. I would love to see them wrap it up and drink the bubbly in Chicago. Vikes will struggle tonight on natural grass, but I think they will prevail. :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

My mistake....Silva vs. Buerle for I believe the 4th or 5th time this year.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Go Vikes!! :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Vikings? lets have a cold one on the division champs baby.
:beer:


----------

